# Illegals: Mexico Finally Helping



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Stop illegal immigration from central America into the U.S. I heard about it on Lou Dobbs last night. The quick summary is that Mexico and Guatemala agree to keep any illegals south of the Mexican border, still in Guatemala in camps while they are processed to see if there is just cause to let them seek asylum in a country other than their own. Possibly a good thing. Likely to take away the left/soros manufacturing future caravans. I bet it was a part of the new trade agreement with the U.S.



> Under the deal, which was developed over the course of several months, Mexico requested that the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) establish shelters along its southern border with Central America, the official said.


https://www.foxnews.com/politics/us-mexico-agree-on-plan-to-handle-migrant-caravan-from-central-america


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I will put this in the cautious optimism column.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mexico got at least part of the NEW message that Prez Trump and the US is sending out >>>> enough is enough - no more game playing - no more BS - no more lip service >>>> it's either keep your word or suffer the consequences ....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Stop them at the southern Mexico border not the northern border, shouldn’t be our problem......


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If the Mexicans are willing to help, it means only one thing.

The cartel heavy-weights have built another submarine.

Now before you laugh, realize two of them failed. One got caught, one filled with engine fumes, and the entire crew died of CO2.

In a social structure that runs on bribes, "someone" told the political leaders to acquiesce to the Americans, anticipating that President Trump might lighten up while the sub docks somewhere on a remote shore of Mexico.

If I was President Trump, I'd aim some of those expensive satellites my taxes bought at the shores of Mexico. "_Up periscope.._."


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Stop them at the southern Mexico border not the northern border, shouldn't be our problem......


That is what they are doing. Mexican Police stopped the caravan and they have turned around.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/caravan-chaos-honduran-migrants-face-off-with-mexican-police-pueblo-sin-fronteras-organizer-arrested-video/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Never thought I would ever say this but, yay Mexico?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is a good sign but still, Mexico can rot in hell as far as I'm concerned. Our tax dollars built and support Mexico. Our Congress has been complicit so they can all rot in hell too.

(Now where's my maid Maria and my lawn guy Jose? :vs_mad:...as Slippy pours another Margarita...lain


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A couple of A-10 strafing runs and the problem will cease to exist.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Get one of those fire fighting airplane tankers and dump a load of that liquid skunk stuff Israel uses in their water cannons. One run and they'll get the message. 

After a little thought being from central America that might not faze them.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> A couple of A-10 strafing runs and the problem will cease to exist.


Where was you thinking of, . . . here?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Where was you thinking of, . . . here?
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I agree, a pair of cobras would be much more appropriate...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

100 Isis Terrorists and about a 1,000 gang bangers found within and around the caravan....



> 100 ISIS Terrorists Caught in Guatemala as Migrant Caravan of Military-Aged Males Marches to U.S.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/100-isis-terrorists-caught-in-guatemala-as-migrant-caravan-of-military-aged-males-marches-to-u-s/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You'd better hope they're Chicago bangers and not Madison bangers. Our breed couldn't hit the broadside of an abortion clinic, even if they were inside the building with three women.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> You'd better hope they're Chicago bangers and not Madison bangers. Our breed couldn't hit the broadside of an abortion clinic, even if they were inside the building with three women.


You know that they are MS-13.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Vicious, yes, but immortal, no.

They've been around for at least a decade that I know, yet no Hells Angel has ever been harmed. I think most of these outfits go by their reputation, not their real exploits.

If one of them was imprisoned, he'd meet The Aryan Brotherhood. His life would be measured in days.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Tariffs...

This right here is why the president imposed tariffs. It wasn't for economic retaliation, since any businessman would know when you increase the cost of doing business, prices rise. He's using it as leverage against countries that cannot sustain themselves with US tariffs in place. What did we see as a result? NAFTA renegotiated on both borders, and now a strong fist with which to beat Mexico into submission on this immigration issue.
That, and this could easily be considered a coordinated invasion.
Mexico wants no part in appearing to support a concerted effort to flood the US with these migrants by allowing them to walk through unimpeded.
I hope he sends the military, and *this time* uses them as intended, not as a support team doing logistical work.

Stop the invasion!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder how much Mexico can or will do to stop the flow


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well the "help" lasted a couple of days and now the caravan is 7,000 large marching in Mexico heading toward the U.S. Time to arrest and charge Soros, his son and his key leaders for crimes and make them go away.



> UPDATE: NOW OVER TWO MILES LONG! Caravan Swells to Well Over 7,200; Mexico Police Stand Down as Illegal Migrants March to US


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/invasion-caravan-swells-to-over-7200-mexico-police-stand-down-as-illegal-migrants-march-to-us/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, sadly, I think the Mexicans (or more likely us) is going to have to do a 'Kent State' on a few of the ringleaders to make them understand we are serious. I think the libtards figured they could win both ways. Either President Trump lets them in, showing he flip-flopped or we shot a few to show them how bloodthirsty he is.

The problem is (again) the safety of our borders and our people. Soros will be out of some money and few pawns will be sacrificed to protect the chessboard, but I don't want those whackos in the country, let's deal with them while they're in Mexico.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Definitely time to close the border and get the military there in strength.



> 7,000 Strong Honduran Illegal Caravan to Hit US Border by Election Day - SECOND CARAVAN Starts Up


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/7000-strong-honduran-illegal-caravan-to-hit-us-border-by-election-day-second-caravan-starts-up/



> BREAKING: ANOTHER CARAVAN HEADED TO US; OVER 2000 MIGRANTS ON MARCH FROM HONDURAS


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/breaking-another-caravan-headed-to-us-over-2000-migrants-on-march-from-honduras/


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

How bout just dropping them all off at California's gov Brown's place it's a sanctuary
state right?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It does not appear that Mexico is helping to stop this group of invading criminals.

https://www.apnews.com/c3eaa50bbf8a4cdf9fc5c0952225e1bc


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Getting mighty large. We really should thank the lefties for pushing yet more voters to vote for the GOP due to this and out of fear.



> Illegal Aliens Chant "Si Se Puede!" as Caravan of Invaders Swells to 14,000


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/illegal-aliens-chant-si-se-puede-as-caravan-of-invaders-swells-to-14000/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As I mentioned elsewhere a second caravan forming up. As the title below says, a gift for Conservatives going into the mid-terms.



> New Migrant Caravan Forms; Former Trump Campaign Adviser Calls "Political Gift" Before Midterms


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-10-23/new-migrant-caravan-forms-former-trump-campaign-adviser-calls-political-gift


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

How tall is an invader from Bangladesh, a small town in Honduras, I guess...

I have my Crimson Trace bagged in for people of normal heights. Should I make an adjustment?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

According to VP Pence, Venezuala is behind the caravans.



> Vice President Mike Pence on Tuesday said Honduran President Juan Orlando Hernández told him that the migrant caravan marching toward the U.S.-Mexico border is "financed by Venezuela." ...
> 
> The Vice President then revealed that Hernández told him that "leftist groups" from the Central American country organized the caravan, "financed by Venezuela" to "challenge our sovereignty, challenge our border."


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/so_venezuela_was_behind_the_great_honduras_migrant_caravan_all_along.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> According to VP Pence, Venezuala is behind the caravans.
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/so_venezuela_was_behind_the_great_honduras_migrant_caravan_all_along.html


I was wondering how they'd play into this. I thought if there is any country in SA people would want to flee it would be that one. Didnt see the angle of that government organizing it though but it does make sense.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

To clarify what I posted above.....



> Announcing the migrant caravan is "financed by Venezuela" is a direct notification the Central American invasion force is being funded by Russia and China. Venezuela doesn't have any money to sustain its own operational government - let alone a 10,000 person convoy. Venezuela is entirely reliant upon massive investment from Russia and China.


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2018/10/24/big-bear-and-big-panda-just-joined-the-discussion-vice-president-mike-pence-reveals-central-american-invasion-horde-is-financed-by-venezuela/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Again, many things evil come from Soros....



> Confirmed: Open Borders Group Behind Illegal Alien Caravan Is Linked to Soros's Open Society


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/confirmed-open-borders-group-behind-illegal-alien-caravan-is-linked-to-soross-open-society/


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, go after those that finance an invasion of the US, it is an act of war.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Evil teaming with evil.



> Leaked Documents Prove Soros's Open Society Is Working with UN in Supporting Current Illegal Migrant Crisis


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/leaked-documents-prove-soross-open-society-is-working-with-un-in-supporting-current-illegal-migrant-crisis/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I flipped the radio on as I was leaving the gym. It seems that another stream of about 300 migrants have started to march north to join the ones who will first meet our Army.

Soros must have found some loose quarters in his other pair of pants...


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I flipped the radio on as I was leaving the gym. It seems that another stream of about 300 migrants have started to march north to join the ones who will first meet our Army.
> 
> Soros must have found some loose quarters in his other pair of pants...


So, at this stage, what does Trump do?

If Trump orders troops to fire on these people, public opinion turns against him very rapidly
If he lobs tear gas at them, Trump is equated with the gassing of children as was the case in Syria
If Trump uses zip ties, the liberals will be on tv and the Net 24 / 7 wailing about how inhumane it is for children to see their parents treated that way - AND being forced to do so since you cannot separate families.

This is a clusterphuck waiting to happen. The left covered their bases. Nonworking bombs being sent to Democrats by a mental basket case, most likely programmed by a psychiatrist from the left just as we are going to the polls is sending us a clear and unequivocal statement.

George Soros, Maxine Waters, etc. do not check their own mail. Most rational people realize that. So, the left is beating the right down with political guerrilla warfare; they are holding most of the cards. I'm limited to what I can say, so what, exactly are you proposing the U.S. do in response to the troubles Soros and the Dems just unleashed?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> So, at this stage, what does Trump do?
> 
> If Trump orders troops to fire on these people, public opinion turns against him very rapidly
> If he lobs tear gas at them, Trump is equated with the gassing of children as was the case in Syria
> ...


Trump just needs to tell Mexico to house them for the time being and we will start processing the poor downtrodden refugees on Nov. 7.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

New president of Mexico heading for big problems. The big New Airport deal is going to fall apart. It is so big it will rock their economy . Stand by


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I can assure you that things will change bigly once the mid-terms are done. The GOP will keep the House and gain seats in the Senate. Other very good things to consider is that about 3 dozen rinos in the House including Paul "Chamber of Commerce Rino Pig" Ryan will be gone and replaced with conservatives.  I am confident that we will have a fully funded wall and new, more restrictive immigration laws by this time next year. 80% of Americans agree with Trump on immigration.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good news.



> Migrant Caravan Slowing And Dwindling As Mexico Refuses To Provide Buses


https://www.weaselzippers.us/401401-migrant-caravan-slowing-and-dwindling-as-mexico-refuses-to-provide-buses/


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

The Resister said:


> So, at this stage, what does Trump do?
> 
> *If Trump orders troops to fire on these people, public opinion turns against him very rapidly
> If he lobs tear gas at them, Trump is equated with the gassing of children as was the case in Syria
> ...


Your predictions don't seem to have played out.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Traxxas said:


> Your predictions don't seem to have played out.


IF is not a prediction. But, I *WILL* give you a prediction:

It appears that Donald Trump has sent a signal that he will stand against the NRA and go along with gun control in order to fund his nutty wall idea. So, I'd say that you better get used to a Universal Background Check, a slow demise of gun shows, and the reality that all firearms will be registered so as to make easier to round them up once they've been outlawed (one style of firearm at a time.) This will make gun control a reality AND future generations will have no viable way to resist the tyranny and oppression that the mainstream is allowing the Tea Party Republicans to institute.


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

The Resister said:


> IF is not a prediction. But, I *WILL* give you a prediction:


*IF* is the biggest word in life. The CBP under Trump did lob tear gas (so did Obama more than 20 times and the MSM said and did nothing), he wasn't equated to Syrians doing it. CBP does use zip ties, nothing has been said about it by the Liberals. So your "*if's*" didn't play out as you if'ed they would.

The rest of your comment doesn't pertain to this thread. If you start another thread about that, I would be happy to participate.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TEA Party are not any ri*NOS*.

Too bad the masked men posing in 2014 were "tea party". They have have showed their stripes as RINOs, We should have voted them out 2018, for Patriots, instead of left winged parrots.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Traxxas said:


> *IF* is the biggest word in life. The CBP under Trump did lob tear gas (so did Obama more than 20 times and the MSM said and did nothing), he wasn't equated to Syrians doing it. CBP does use zip ties, nothing has been said about it by the Liberals. So your "*if's*" didn't play out as you if'ed they would.
> 
> The rest of your comment doesn't pertain to this thread. If you start another thread about that, I would be happy to participate.


The if did not happen... at least yet. The Republicans still took tremendous hits with the family separation thing, then at the polls with the House being taken over by Democrats and then us finding out that Trump will sell out the Second Amendment over a nutty wall idea. And all of that was before the Chief Justice of the United States Supreme Court chastised Trump over his immigration remarks.

I would not mind starting a thread; however, the moderators here don't particularly want me to even be here much less start threads. I would so on another forum so that the topic, not me is what is being discussed. The problem with most of these discussion boards is that people do not want a discussion. They want three sentences and other posters to agree, never pointing out the inherent weaknesses of their arguments so they can revise their thinking. To those who think ten or twelve paragraphs is a thesis and they skip doing research and discussion and learn years down the road why they lost. PM me if you want a real discussion.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> TEA Party are not any ri*NOS*.
> 
> Too bad the masked men posing in 2014 were "tea party". They have have showed their stripes as RINOs, We should have voted them out 2018, for Patriots, instead of left winged parrots.


I'm kind of at a disadvantage. The Tea Party Republicans were the rogue faction that tore itself away from the Establishment Republicans and co-opted a political argument that was pioneered by the neo-nazis in response to the immigration debacle. Today, even among the Tea Party Republicans, they can never agree on exactly who is and who is not Tea Party. They apparently see disorganization as being an net asset. So, when I'm forced to argue against the *policies* adopted by people like Donald Trump and his supporters over one issue, every other one of them claims not to be with this group or the other.

On another board, a poster did concede that that conservatives are no longer constitutionalists. Constitutionalists no longer exist (The Resister playing the role as in the movie The Last of the Mohicans.) Establishment Republicans have become socialist lite wherein they extol the virtues of democracy while *NEVER* alluding to the Republic. The portion of the Tea Party that has adopted the position Trump has taken relative to *SOLUTIONS* on the immigration issue, are adopting the view pioneered by white supremacists / neo nazis.

Those people are so fanatical that they will not allow you to agree that an immigration problem exists unless you chant the mantra as to their *proposed SOLUTIONS*. When you point out to a poster that what they said relative to immigration is textbook National Socialism, they have a hissy fit. The Tea Party, that is those who are *activists*, have adopted racist *solutions* to the immigration issue. If you point to those who adopted a piece of the pie (i.e. the wall) those people pretend to be offended that you ever connected them to the efforts endorsed and supported by National Socialists that were well placed within Tea Party circles. The Tea Party does not agree as to who is and is not Tea Party, but the most telling thing for me: NONE of the Tea Party organizations have said, let us consider a constitutionalist POV regarding immigration solutions.


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

The Resister said:


> The if did not happen... at least yet.


What? The "if" did happen, it was your predictions that failed to happen. You're being disingenuous to claim otherwise.



The Resister said:


> The Republicans still took tremendous hits with the family separation thing, then at the polls with the House being taken over by Democrats and then us finding out that Trump will sell out the Second Amendment over a nutty wall idea. And all of that was before the Chief Justice of the United States Supreme Court chastised Trump over his immigration remarks.


The Republicans took hits in the House, which was pre-noted by both the Admin and media. To claim it was the family separation thing that caused it is missing all the other causes as to why. What in the 2A is Trump selling out on for the wall? Another of your "predictions"? The Chief Justice didn't chastise Trump over Immigration, he chastised him for claiming Judges are ideological.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> I'm kind of at a disadvantage. The Tea Party Republicans were the rogue faction that tore itself away from the Establishment Republicans and co-opted a political argument that was pioneered by the neo-nazis in response to the immigration debacle. Today, even among the Tea Party Republicans, they can never agree on exactly who is and who is not Tea Party. They apparently see disorganization as being an net asset. So, when I'm forced to argue against the *policies* adopted by people like Donald Trump and his supporters over one issue, every other one of them claims not to be with this group or the other.
> 
> On another board, a poster did concede that that conservatives are no longer constitutionalists. Constitutionalists no longer exist (The Resister playing the role as in the movie The Last of the Mohicans.) Establishment Republicans have become socialist lite wherein they extol the virtues of democracy while *NEVER* alluding to the Republic. The portion of the Tea Party that has adopted the position Trump has taken relative to *SOLUTIONS* on the immigration issue, are adopting the view pioneered by white supremacists / neo nazis.
> 
> Those people are so fanatical that they will not allow you to agree that an immigration problem exists unless you chant the mantra as to their *proposed SOLUTIONS*. When you point out to a poster that what they said relative to immigration is textbook National Socialism, they have a hissy fit. The Tea Party, that is those who are *activists*, have adopted racist *solutions* to the immigration issue. If you point to those who adopted a piece of the pie (i.e. the wall) those people pretend to be offended that you ever connected them to the efforts endorsed and supported by National Socialists that were well placed within Tea Party circles. The Tea Party does not agree as to who is and is not Tea Party, but the most telling thing for me: NONE of the Tea Party organizations have said, let us consider a constitutionalist POV regarding immigration solutions.


Tea Party were fed up with riNOS. They were fed up no immigration law enforcement.

You equate them with neo-nazis.

That would be better linked to the neo-leftists.

So YOU call the Tea Party racist, how leftist/socialist of you!

No wonder You have pizzed most people here off. Put me on the list.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

resister: Please put me on that list also. IMO, at best you suck.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

resister: Please put me on that list also. IMO, at best you suck. Can't say it enough.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Traxxas said:


> What? The "if" did happen, it was your predictions that failed to happen. You're being disingenuous to claim otherwise.
> 
> The Republicans took hits in the House, which was pre-noted by both the Admin and media. To claim it was the family separation thing that caused it is missing all the other causes as to why. What in the 2A is Trump selling out on for the wall? Another of your "predictions"? The Chief Justice didn't chastise Trump over Immigration, he chastised him for claiming Judges are ideological.


And you accuse me of being disingenuous. If / when I make a prediction, I say so. When I'm wrong on the predictions, I also say so:

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/usmilitias/predictions-oct-dec-2018-t97.html

If is not a prediction. I get enough wrong without dealing with 101 variables. For example, I genuinely expected two female U.S. Senators to vote against Trump on confirming Kavanaugh. And, although the prediction was wrong, we lost top Republican strategist, Steve Schmidt, after he got offended by the family separation policy. So, if you want to play your game that Trump and company predicted the loss of the House, you have to give me credit for the outcome of Trump's separation policy because the Republicans did *NOT* predict that the House of Representatives would become a Super Majority of Democrats.

I know you don't want to hear this because you know more than I do with respect to politics, but the Republicans make two tremendously big faux pas. The first thing that Republicans do wrong is proffering solutions that offend the left so bad that more of them show up on election day than if they lobbied for more subtle changes. The second thing I've noted is that Republicans want to win primaries so bad that they attack the *character* of their fellow Republicans (much like you are doing to me on this board.) Then, in the run-off elections, the Democrats use the research and criticisms generated by Republicans to discredit the Republican nominee in the run-off election.

Republicans are blind when it comes to looking down the road to the future. You see the here and now, but not what happens later. For example, while you'd like to discredit me as a person, and many of my predictions are off, the sentiment generates unintended consequences. There are 101 ideological issues that Chief Justice Roberts could have chastised Trump over, but he chose immigration. Roberts is signaling to Trump that he might want to tone down the immigration rhetoric because, as a matter of law, the position Trump is pushing will *NOT* stand in the United States Supreme Court as a point of law.

Furthermore, when Trump announced the ban on bump stocks, he's signalling that he will compromise on gun Rights. So, while I cannot predict what exactly will happen, gun Rights are fair game if the Dems pretend to sign onto Trump's nutty wall idea... which was never Trump's since the Dems conned the Republicans into passing the Dems immigration agenda.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tea Party were fed up with riNOS. They were fed up no immigration law enforcement.
> 
> You equate them with neo-nazis.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to sugar coat the truth just to please the masses. Unlike the rest of the people on this board, I manned the border in a civilian border patrol effort. Our group offered sound counsel when the first border patrol group ended up in court wherein they established bad precedents that will affect you today by ignoring that advice.

MANY times in the past I have spent a great deal of time here to prove, *unequivocally*, that it was neo-nazis that pioneered the talking points and rhetoric that the Tea Party relies on today. I'm not talking out my arse on this. I was there and know full well the genesis of the modern efforts that the Tea Party Republicans rely on. When I tell you what I *KNOW*, it is intended to be educational, not offensive. I was there in 1977 and was involved when the civilian border patrol people tried to revive that effort in the early 2000s - with white supremacists / neo nazis still involved in developing the strategies and talking points.

I fully recognize that there is an issue. It is the *proposed solutions *that will not work.


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

The Resister said:


> And you accuse me of being disingenuous. If / when I make a prediction, I say so. When I'm wrong on the predictions, I also say so:
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/usmilitias/predictions-oct-dec-2018-t97.html


 You used conditional sentencing, _If..., then_ the then failed to play out as you described. You can dismiss it all you want.



The Resister said:


> If is not a prediction. I get enough wrong without dealing with 101 variables. For example, I genuinely expected two female U.S. Senators to vote against Trump on confirming Kavanaugh. And, although the prediction was wrong, we lost top Republican strategist, Steve Schmidt, after he got offended by the family separation policy. So, if you want to play your game that Trump and company predicted the loss of the House, you have to give me credit for the outcome of Trump's separation policy because the Republicans did *NOT* predict that the House of Representatives would become a Super Majority of Democrats.


Steve Schmidt is a "never Trump idiot". You accuse me of playing games? Simply pointing out reality isn't a game. Most Democrats won due to Health Care, had nothing to do with family separation. https://www.google.com/search?q=dem...lth+care&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1

The House is *NOT* a Super Majority of Democrats, They would have to have 290 seats in the House to be a Super majority.



The Resister said:


> I know you don't want to hear this because you know more than I do with respect to politics, but the Republicans make two tremendously big faux pas. The first thing that Republicans do wrong is proffering solutions that offend the left so bad that more of them show up on election day than if they lobbied for more subtle changes. The second thing I've noted is that Republicans want to win primaries so bad that they attack the *character* of their fellow Republicans (much like you are doing to me on this board.) Then, in the run-off elections, the Democrats use the research and criticisms generated by Republicans to discredit the Republican nominee in the run-off election.
> 
> Republicans are blind when it comes to looking down the road to the future. You see the here and now, but not what happens later. For example, while you'd like to discredit me as a person, and many of my predictions are off, the sentiment generates unintended consequences. There are 101 ideological issues that Chief Justice Roberts could have chastised Trump over, but he chose immigration. Roberts is signaling to Trump that he might want to tone down the immigration rhetoric because, as a matter of law, the position Trump is pushing will *NOT* stand in the United States Supreme Court as a point of law.


What I see is ideological ignorance from all sides, and people like yourself using hyperbole instead of facts.



The Resister said:


> Furthermore, when Trump announced the ban on bump stocks, he's signalling that he will compromise on gun Rights. So, while I cannot predict what exactly will happen, gun Rights are fair game if the Dems pretend to sign onto Trump's nutty wall idea... which was never Trump's since the Dems conned the Republicans into passing the Dems immigration agenda.


A bump-stock is an accessory for a weapon, they are wastes of money as far as I am concerned, so how you get Trump as compromising on "gun rights" (whatever you think them to be) for a wall is a far fetched theory of biblical proportions. You only have a right to own/posses a weapon within the confines of the law, per the 2A.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Traxxas said:


> You used conditional sentencing, _If..., then_ the then failed to play out as you described. You can dismiss it all you want.
> 
> Steve Schmidt is a "never Trump idiot". You accuse me of playing games? Simply pointing out reality isn't a game. Most Democrats won due to Health Care, had nothing to do with family separation. https://www.google.com/search?q=dem...lth+care&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1
> 
> ...


Due, you want a conversation way beyond the scope of this thread.

1) If is not a prediction by itself

2) At least one Republican strategist has changed parties due to Trump's immigration stance. Ammon Bundy, a well known resistance patriot from the right has denounced the policy as have I. How many Democrats have jumped onto Trump's bandwagon? Publicly none - in secret ALL OF THEM since it's their issue

3) I too see ignorance from all sides - and some of it emanates from you as well

4) We see where you would have been had you lived during the time the discussions were going on regarding tossing tea into the harbor over a simple principle. The bastardized and legislated view of the Second Amendment via legislation from the bench is NOT the Second Amendment as envisioned by the founders.

Is any of this related to the OP or do you just want to argue?


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

The Resister said:


> Due, you want a conversation way beyond the scope of this thread.
> 
> 1) If is not a prediction by itself
> 
> ...


I told you before, if you start a thread about it I would be happy to participate.

So you don't understand what a compound sentence is. I get it, you have a hard time admitting your failed claims are failed claims.

You guys can renounce the policy all you want, I would suggest you get the law changed instead as it is the courts that mandated families be separated when a parent, or both parents, are jailed for illegal activity, so for the first 20 days now, the child(ren) will be detained along with the parent(s).


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> How bout just dropping them all off at California's gov Brown's place it's a sanctuary
> state right?


Off a cliff - yes, into a pit of burning oil - yes, into a pond filled with hungry gators - yes, into a military practice gun /bombing range - great, but never into any US area where tax paying citizens live. Thw American tax payer already waste enough on komiefornia now, lets not add more to that pit they call a state.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Stop the US government / politicians from using the American tax payer as cash cows for any and all foreign countries.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Traxxas said:


> I told you before, if you start a thread about it I would be happy to participate.
> 
> So you don't understand what a compound sentence is. I get it, you have a hard time admitting your failed claims are failed claims.
> 
> You guys can renounce the policy all you want, I would suggest you get the law changed instead as it is the courts that mandated families be separated when a parent, or both parents, are jailed for illegal activity, so for the first 20 days now, the child(ren) will be detained along with the parent(s).


I think you like to argue. So, let's end it this way:

1) While I'm not Edgar Cayce or Nostradamus, the sum totality of what I've said relative to immigration has come to pass. Predicting exactness in politics is an impossibility. At the same time, the over-all situation has favored the left even more than I had ever predicted

2) Policies are not laws. You being anal retentive and all should understand that. I don't care about changing any laws save of those that have caused the root problem with regards to America being flooded with foreigners. The facts are that the Tea Party Republicans have displaced the Establishment Republicans. The Tea Party has a razor thin edge in the balance of power with Establishment Republicans going along to get along.

This past election cycle saw the closest races in history with the Democrats being the over-all winners. Between immigration and a high non-white birth rate, the next election cycle will favor the left even more than the last election. If the people between 18 and 40 had been the only age group voting in the last election, Hitlery would be the president. We move closer to that every year.

My critics are promoting laws that will be temporary at best and whizz off enough of the fastest growing minority to cause them to vote in upcoming elections, making this entire argument moot. What is needed is three things:

1) A complete understanding of the issue and its *ROOT* cause

2) A group of people that would like to find a resolution to the issue, not continue with the blame game

3) A plan that will give everyone something while reigning in immigration, incrementally so that the more numerous left will not show up on election day OR not be motivated to reverse whatever immigration fix we can put into place.

There is no thread that I can start about *ANY* subject on this board where the usual suspects will not show up and try to make it a referendum about my personal popularity. How popular or unpopular I am will not change the actions on Capitol Hill, but those who are insecure in what they believe will do all they can here to censor any substantive message that you and I might debate. Too bad your challenge is only good for this board. You'd lose on a level playing field where the subject had to be decided on the merits of the topic as opposed to the popularity of the people in the debate.


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

The Resister said:


> I think you like to argue. So, let's end it this way:
> 
> 1) While I'm not Edgar Cayce or Nostradamus, the sum totality of what I've said relative to immigration has come to pass. Predicting exactness in politics is an impossibility. At the same time, the over-all situation has favored the left even more than I had ever predicted


 Blah, blah, blah, simply admit your claims failed to become reality.



The Resister said:


> 2) Policies are not laws. You being anal retentive and all should understand that. I don't care about changing any laws save of those that have caused the root problem with regards to America being flooded with foreigners. The facts are that the Tea Party Republicans have displaced the Establishment Republicans. The Tea Party has a razor thin edge in the balance of power with Establishment Republicans going along to get along.


Policies are based on law, and when the courts get involved they screw even that up, so like I said, take it up with law, the courts mandate that after 20 days the children can no longer be held with their parents in detention, so by default children are now held in detention with their parents for 20 days. You can start with the actual law, Public Law 107-296 and get that changed. Also the 1997 Flores Agreement.



The Resister said:


> This past election cycle saw the closest races in history with the Democrats being the over-all winners. Between immigration and a high non-white birth rate, the next election cycle will favor the left even more than the last election. If the people between 18 and 40 had been the only age group voting in the last election, Hitlery would be the president. We move closer to that every year.


OK



The Resister said:


> My critics are promoting laws that will be temporary at best and whizz off enough of the fastest growing minority to cause them to vote in upcoming elections, making this entire argument moot. What is needed is three things:
> 
> 1) A complete understanding of the issue and its *ROOT* cause
> 
> ...


Your critics are pointing out your hyperbole and failed claims. Are you claiming to know the root cause and have a complete understanding of the issue? The resolution to the problem is follow the law(s) on the books.


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

The Resister said:


> There is no thread that I can start about *ANY* subject on this board where the usual suspects will not show up and try to make it a referendum about my personal popularity. How popular or unpopular I am will not change the actions on Capitol Hill, but those who are insecure in what they believe will do all they can here to censor any substantive message that you and I might debate. Too bad your challenge is only good for this board. You'd lose on a level playing field where the subject had to be decided on the merits of the topic as opposed to the popularity of the people in the debate.


I would lose on a level playing field? If the subject were debated on it's merits, you already lost, you have made claims and used hyperbole along with flat out BS to lay claim to nothing more then what amounts to your opinion that you attempt to say is factual, all attributed to your overzealous ego after reading this crap. What it amounts to is you are unable to have a civil discussion without using hyperbole and BS. You really should check your ego at the door.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Traxxas said:


> Blah, blah, blah, simply admit your claims failed to become reality.
> 
> Policies are based on law, and when the courts get involved they screw even that up, so like I said, take it up with law, the courts mandate that after 20 days the children can no longer be held with their parents in detention, so by default children are now held in detention with their parents for 20 days. You can start with the actual law, Public Law 107-296 and get that changed. Also the 1997 Flores Agreement.
> 
> ...


1) My claims were *worse *than I predicted

2) Policies are not based upon laws. They are based upon agencies views and that usually includes ways to circumvent the Constitution (BATFE is a prime example)

3) Claim to understand the root cause? You damn straight. I *KNOW* the root cause; I've only worked in this field over three and half decades. Some aspect of this issue has been a part of my job my entire working life.

You are not critics - you are a critic. Obviously, you don't know what hyperbole is. If the outcome to what I thought was going to happen was actually worse than what I thought, it sure as Hell isn't exaggerated. BTW, did you realize you are not allowed more than one account on this board?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Traxxas said:


> I would lose on a level playing field? If the subject were debated on it's merits, you already lost, you have made claims and used hyperbole along with flat out BS to lay claim to nothing more then what amounts to your opinion that you attempt to say is factual, all attributed to your overzealous ego after reading this crap. What it amounts to is you are unable to have a civil discussion without using hyperbole and BS. You really should check your ego at the door.


Did you check *YOUR* ego at the door? You think you're more than one person and somebody taught you a word you don't know the meaning of. If you have something to say about the topic, spit it out. If all you want is a personality contest, then bite me. You don't have the intestinal fortitude to take this up in a real debate forum, so if anybody lost... YOU DID.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another anchor baby, a dozen more family members via chain migration to follow and free tax paying welfare for the bunch.....This never happens......

https://www.weaselzippers.us/404714-migrant-teen-gives-birth-in-us-hospital-after-climbing-border-wall/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When I saw the title of the thread "Mexico Finally Helping," my first thought was, _"That's great, the Mexicans are moving to Honduras..."_

When you think how long Mexico is, and how many illegals walked most of the way, why didn't the Mexicans try at stop the illegals at any one of 10,000 choke points? No, they waited until the illegals could see the whites of the American soldiers' eyes, then the Mexicans butched it up. I don't think they did anything.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Put that toward a wall and the central American/mexican illegal problem is solved.



> Mexico Will Invest $30 Billion In Development Plan To Curb Migration To The U.S.


https://www.weaselzippers.us/405503-mexico-will-invest-30-billion-in-development-plan-to-curb-migration/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mexico appears to have seen the benefit from protecting it's own land, while greatly benefiting the U.S.



> Mexico announces major clampdown on its southern border, closed to those who try illegal entry


https://www.bizpacreview.com/2018/12/13/mexico-announces-major-clampdown-on-its-southern-border-closed-to-those-who-try-illegal-entry-702536?utm_campaign=bizpac&utm_content=Newsletter&utm_medium=Newsletter&utm_source=Get+Response&utm_term=EMAIL


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump will get Mexico to help much more as time passes. They can not afford goods to be tariffed or remittances from illegals/legals from going back to Mexico (Second largest source of income for Mexico).
Good to hear....



> Trump Win? Mexico Arrests 'Hundreds' Of Central American Migrants Attempting To Form Caravan


https://www.weaselzippers.us/418702-trump-win-mexico-arrests-hundreds-of-central-american-migrants-attempting-to-form-caravan/


----------

